# Sabe que mais?



## Encolpius

I have no idea what it means! It must be an idiom. 
_maybe: Do you know something more? _
Thank you


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Encolpius said:


> I have no idea what it means! I must be an idiom.
> _maybe: Do you know something more? _
> Thank you



I don't have the context, but probably it's like the expression "you know what?" in English.


----------



## Archimec

Perhaps 'do you know what else?'


----------



## Carfer

Concordo com o Ricardo: _'you know what_?' parece-me mais idiomático.


----------



## Encolpius

So actually it means "I've got an idea". So can I say: 

Sabe(s) que mais, vamos ao cinema esta noite.


----------



## andre luis

Depois de uma série de idéias,para encerrar o assunto você pode falar:
Sabe(s) que mais, vamos ao cinema esta noite.

No início de uma conversa eu evitaria "sabe que mais".


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Nesta situação, eu diria:
_Sabe(s) de uma coisa ?_ Estou com vontade/tô a fim _de ir ao cinema esta noite. Vamos ?_

Espero que ajude.


----------



## (lang-BA)

We can say: "Sabe do que" too...

hope it helps.


----------



## Ricardoreis

_You know what? I'm going to tidy the house up tonight, phone my parents, and do all those things I've been putting off. And you know what else? Then I'm going to the cinema._

I'm guessing the last instance works for "sabe que mais?", literally translated as "you know what else?"


----------



## Encolpius

Dear Ricardoreis, I am glad you are English, because even though I know the idiom, there is the same in my mother tongue, but I'm not sure, if I can use *you know what* & then the Portuguese *sabes que mais* in the same context. 

Is it possible to say: 

_You know what, you are a real idiot.
Sabes que mais tu estás um verdadeiro idiota. _


(I'm translating what I'd say in my mother tongue). 

Thanks for your English & Portugese comments.


----------



## Carfer

Encolpius said:


> Dear Ricardoreis, I am glad you are English, because even though I know the idiom, there is the same in my mother tongue, but I'm not sure, if I can use *you know what* & then the Portuguese *sabes que mais* in the same context.
> 
> Is it possible to say:
> 
> _You know what, you are a real idiot._
> _Sabes que mais tu *estás és* um verdadeiro idiota. _
> 
> 
> (I'm translating what I'd say in my mother tongue).
> 
> Thanks for your English & Portugese comments.


 
_'You know what_' can also be translated by _'sabes uma coisa?_'. 'S_abes que mais?'_ conveys the idea that what follows is the last in a series of arguments and  _'sabes uma coisa?_' that I'm just making a single claim. But I'd say _'sabes uma coisa?_' and  's_abes que mais?'_ mean about the same. Actually I'd use any of them in portuguese to close an argument, disregarding the number of claims I could have thrown into it. I think that the same happens in English ,so I'd use  '_You know what?' _in both circunstances... but then I could be wrong. I'd like to hear Ricardoreis' opinion too.


----------



## (lang-BA)

Encolpius said:


> Dear Ricardoreis, I am glad you are English, because even though I know the idiom, there is the same in my mother tongue, but I'm not sure, if I can use *you know what* & then the Portuguese *sabes que mais* in the same context.
> 
> Is it possible to say:
> 
> _You know what, you are a real idiot.
> Sabes que mais tu estás um verdadeiro idiota. _
> 
> 
> (I'm translating what I'd say in my mother tongue).
> 
> Thanks for your English & Portugese comments.



----
Olá,

About the [És]-[Estás], it depends if s/he's saying the person is an idiot as in "was born an idiot", so to speak or the person is being one at the moment.

Sorry about the off-topic.

The [És] does makes more sense in this phrase, tho.


----------



## Carfer

(lang-BA) said:


> ----
> Olá,
> 
> About the [És]-[Estás], it depends if s/he's saying the person is an idiot as in "was born an idiot", so to speak or the person is being one at the moment.


 
But in that case, at least in Portugal, I think you should say _'estás a ser um verdadeiro idiota'_


----------



## Encolpius

(lang-BA) said:


> ----
> Olá,
> 
> About the [És]-[Estás], it depends if s/he's saying the person is an idiot as in "was born an idiot", so to speak or the person is being one at the moment.
> 
> Sorry about the off-topic.
> 
> The [És] does makes more sense in this phrase, tho.




Actually, I wanted to ask back, but I'm a beginner, so..., but people say estás louco, that's why I used estar & not ser. But maybe there can be regional differences regarding using estar/ser.


----------



## Ricardoreis

In English, you could use either "you know what?" or "you know what else?" to close an argument, but definitely you would only say "you know what else?" after at least one other comment. On the other hand, you're more likely to say "you know what" only as an initial introduction to a series of statements. We can use 'something' too, in both starting and finishing a series of statements.

_You know what, I think it's going to rain today. And you know what else? It rained yesterday too. This sucks._
_You know something, I think it's going to rain today. And you know something else? It rained yesterday too. This sucks._

I just thought, we also use "and what's more" (but not 'something' more) quite a lot too, in exactly the same context as "and you know what else?". 

_I'm so unlucky. I never win in the lottery. And what's more, I'm the only person in my family who hasn't yet._

I'm still thinking that "_sabe que mais_" = either "_and you know what else?_" or "_and what's more..._", in informal situations (we'd use 'further' in formal situations, I guess in Portuguese you would say 'ainda' in a formal context instead?).


----------



## Encolpius

Carfer said:


> But in that case, at least in Portugal, I think you should say _'estás a ser um verdadeiro idiota'_




I really don't know. Of course estás a ser um... means right now (Brazilians would say estás sendo um.. But I think lang-BA intended to say estás um idiota means the person is not a permanent idiot. 
Carfer, would you use??
1/ Sabes que mais tu és louco. 
2/ Sabes que mais tu estás louco.


----------



## Carfer

Encolpius said:


> I really don't know. Of course estás a ser um... means right now (Brazilians would say estás sendo um.. But I think lang-BA intended to say estás um idiota means the person is not a permanent idiot.
> Carfer, would you use??
> 1/ Sabes que mais tu és louco.
> 2/ Sabes que mais tu estás louco.


 
Both. In this particular sentence they have the same meaning. Of course, you can say there's a difference between _ser_ and _estar,_ but in this particular case I think it's a very fine line.

On the other hand I wouldn't say _'estás um idiota'. _Giving it a second thought .I could say _'Estás um perfeito idiota' _or_ 'Estás um idiota chapado'_ but not just _'estás um idiota'._ Why? I don't know, but it doesn't sound right to me, unlike _'és um idiota'._


----------



## andlima

I think the phrases are slightly different in structure: in "és/estás louco", "louco" is an *adjective*, while in "és um idiota", "idiota" is a *noun*. For example, I'd say "és um [verdadeiro] louco", not "estás um [verdadeiro] louco" ("louco" being a *noun* here).

Encolpius, the punctuation is important here: "Sabes [do] que mais? Tu és louco."


----------



## Carfer

andlima said:


> I think the phrases are slightly different in structure: in "és/estás louco", "louco" is an *adjective*, while in "és um idiota", "idiota" is a *noun*. For example, I'd say "és um [verdadeiro] louco", not "estás um [verdadeiro] louco" ("louco" being a *noun* here).
> "


 
Good point, andlima.You got it.


----------



## Homero

Those who say "you know what else?" seem to be on the right track. Americans also say, "Guess what else?"

Thank you all for the work you do.


----------



## Ricardoreis

Homero said:


> Those who say "you know what else?" seem to be on the right track. Americans also say, "Guess what else?"
> 
> Thank you all for the work you do.



So do us Brits too. Actually, for those learning English, there seems to be generally a bigger cross-over than is perceived between the two forms. Unlike I've found so far with Portuguese, almost certainly everything said by Americans is completely understood by Brits, and probably vice versa (and likewise in other English speaking countries). I confused a very educated Brazilian once getting esporte and desporte mixed up recently.

Probably a topic for another thread, but there are only a handful of words and sentence constructions which stand out as being American to use ('candy', 'sidewalk', 'pants' etc).

And I second the thanks for all the hard work of the forum regulars


----------



## Archimec

Seems to me that, at least in Portugal, 'you know what?' could be 'sabe/s uma coisa?


----------



## Carfer

Ricardoreis said:


> I confused a very educated Brazilian once getting esporte and desporte mixed up recently.


 
In PT portuguese it's 'desport*o*', Ricardo.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Carfer said:


> In PT portuguese it's 'desport*o*', Ricardo.


Sabem que mais ? No Michaelis encontrei isso:

*des.por.to*
(ô), s. m. Esporte. Var.: desporte. Pl.: desportos (ó).

Saludos.


----------

